# Band Saw Alternative



## cfuller1985 (Mar 8, 2013)

I'm looking into making my own lures but my budget doesn't have a band saw in it's plans(Eventually I will get one). Are there any recommendations on what band saw alternatives would be good to use?

Thanks,


----------



## ostbucks98 (Apr 14, 2004)

You can use a $20 jigsaw to do the same thing.

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## SConner (Mar 3, 2007)

You may be able to find a scroll saw relatively inexpensive.


----------



## Kickinbass91 (Oct 6, 2012)

Check Craigslist a few times a day when I got started making lures I got a really good deal on a band saw scroll saw and belt sander which all were craftsmen for 100 bucks for all 3 of them 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Catproinnovations (Dec 8, 2009)

You can buy a coping saw for $6 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## RushCreekAngler (Jan 19, 2011)

Many years ago you used to be able to buy a table for jigsaws and routers - you could mount it upside down and the blade or router bit would go up through the table. - makes the router into a small spindle shaper, and the jig saw into something like a bandsaw with a small blade. I did a quick search and it does not look like they make those any more, but there were quite a few hits on how to make your own.


----------



## ironman172 (Apr 12, 2009)

craigs list is your friend as stated above....good deals go quick though....so check it often and leave your cell number so your not playing email tag....I have got many good deals on there....and good luck in your search


----------



## "Big" mark the shark (Jan 21, 2010)

I would try to find a scroll saw I see them all the time on craigslist for $30 to $40.You can also pick up inexpensive band saws for that price to.


----------



## preble rebel (Nov 28, 2012)

I do a lot of woodwork and have both saws. I end up using my scroll saw majority of the time. IMO once you get used to a scroll saw you'll find many more uses for it


----------



## vc1111 (Apr 13, 2004)

I have purchase 2 nice table saws at garage sales.
One was $15 and the other $25.


----------



## ShutUpNFish (Apr 17, 2007)

I bought my band saw through craigslist for $75....Delta...works good for my needs.


----------



## cfuller1985 (Mar 8, 2013)

Thanks for all the advice. I think between Craigslist and Harbor Freight I should do OK. Now that I have been looking into it, it seems the air brush and generator will cost the most.


----------



## ironman172 (Apr 12, 2009)

a scroll saw just came on...looks good to me

http://columbus.craigslist.org/tls/3719459028.html


----------

